# Just got a Trek 2011 1.1



## RichieRichRK (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm fairly new to road riding....I love this bike, such a smooth ride....I've been putting miles on it almost everyday....But I have a "Noob" question...The front chain bracket has 2 rings....Which ring would be more ideal to ride with? Right now I am with both....Because when I'm in the middle gears it's alight....But when I go into the harder gears the chain rubs on the front derailur so that will make me switch into the other gear in front....What do you guys think?


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

great bike.! i have a 1.2 and love my ride. ive upgraded alot of the components though. they dont last very long but its a sexy bike! ride with the smaller chainring youll have a better cadence that way or find what works best for you.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

RichieRichRK said:


> I'm fairly new to road riding....I love this bike, such a smooth ride....I've been putting miles on it almost everyday....But I have a "Noob" question...The front chain bracket has 2 rings....Which ring would be more ideal to ride with? Right now I am with both....Because when I'm in the middle gears it's alight....But when I go into the harder gears the chain rubs on the front derailur so that will make me switch into the other gear in front....What do you guys think?


Congrats--you should check the beginners forum so you can learn more about cycling (maintenance, jargon, etc.). Many questions that you may have probably have already been asked. Speaking of jargon, the "chain bracket" you are referring to is called the "crankset" or "cranks." You have 2 of them, the inner ring, which is smaller and the outer ring, which is larger. It is harder to pedal when the chain is on the larger chain ring, and vice versa with the smaller ring. The opposite is true with the "cassette" which are the round cogs on the back wheel on which the chain sits. Your cassette has 8 cogs. Since your chain can be on 1 of any 8 cogs and on 1 of either 2 chain rings at the same time, your bike has 16 speeds (8x2). The easiest gear is when your chain is on small front chainring and the largest cog in the back. To upshift (meaning making it a little harder to pedal), shift one gear so that your chain gets on the next smallest rear cog. 

The reason why your chain is rubbing against your front derailleur is because the chain is either 1) on the smaller front chain ring and the smallest rear cog or 2) the larger front chain ring and the largest rear cog. Either of those positions is called "chain crossing" because if you look down while riding your bike in either of those gears, it looks like the chain is in an extreme diagonal or crossed position. Either of those gears will get the chain to rub the inside of the front derailleur. You can avoid this from happening by not using those gears. Hope this helps.


----------



## bigmanwoody (Aug 11, 2011)

Had the same issue on the same bike myself - check the front changer (small black lever) it actually has two positions! When you want to use the large ring at the front and the large two at the back you need to click this black lever half a click to fine adjust the front derrailieur (cant spell!!!) so it doesn't rub. It can be the same when using the 2 smallest at the back - move the gear lever and extra position to prevent rubbing. Hope this helps. But for long chain life - try to operate in an "extreme gear selection" for long to maximise chain life.


----------



## bakdaman (Aug 12, 2011)

nice bike


----------



## chipkost (Jul 28, 2011)

I am looking at this bike too. I have to loose some weight first and save up some money (I am a poor Texas school teacher with kids in college:cryin but one day soon I hope to have it.


----------



## roadmountain (Mar 8, 2010)

That's too bad. About how many miles did you get out of your group before it was time to replace/upgrade?



clipz said:


> great bike.! i have a 1.2 and love my ride. ive upgraded alot of the components though. they dont last very long but its a sexy bike! ride with the smaller chainring youll have a better cadence that way or find what works best for you.


----------



## JEREMY 0510 (Jul 25, 2011)

clipz said:


> great bike.! i have a 1.2 and love my ride. ive upgraded alot of the components though. they dont last very long but its a sexy bike! ride with the smaller chainring youll have a better cadence that way or find what works best for you.



What did you change out on your 1.2? I bought one a few months ago as a first road bike. I like it alot with the only upgrades being clipless pedals and tires. Love the color of the bike though. As a first bike though its great.


----------



## xXCaMeLxxToSiSXx (Aug 16, 2011)

RichieRichRK said:


> I'm fairly new to road riding....I love this bike, such a smooth ride....I've been putting miles on it almost everyday....But I have a "Noob" question...The front chain bracket has 2 rings....Which ring would be more ideal to ride with? Right now I am with both....Because when I'm in the middle gears it's alight....But when I go into the harder gears the chain rubs on the front derailur so that will make me switch into the other gear in front....What do you guys think?


I am new to riding aswell and recently got the 2010 trek 1.1, I would say just use what feels right if your not using a comp that shows cadence just use a gear that doesn't seem like to much work. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Great entry level pick up!


----------



## dtilso (Aug 22, 2011)

You won't regret that purchase.


----------



## mvallejo (Aug 31, 2011)

I really want a 1.1 or 1.2!


----------



## clipz (Aug 28, 2008)

JEREMY 0510 said:


> What did you change out on your 1.2? I bought one a few months ago as a first road bike. I like it alot with the only upgrades being clipless pedals and tires. Love the color of the bike though. As a first bike though its great.


ive changed out the crappy stock bonty tires and that was a massive difference. i have vittorias on there. i swapped out the stem and seatpost as well as added 2 bontrager carbon fiber cages.


----------

